# Eileen, en 'First dates': "No quiero a un hombre que la tenga pequeña, mínimo 20 centímetros"



## david53 (29 Jun 2022)

"No me vale que sea cariñoso, amable, inteligente o educado si la tiene pequeña", afirmó la comensal.
"Prefería una mujer más baja, más delgada, deportista, más joven, un poquito más sin hijos", dijo David, su cita.






Eileen, en 'First dates'.MEDIASET

*"¿Eres muy exigente con los hombres?", le preguntó Carlos Sobera a Eileen*, la primera comensal que cruzó las puertas del restaurante de Cuatro este martes.
"*Soy brava, guerrera y muy echada para delante en todo*. Últimamente, soy más exigente con los hombres. Aunque estoy estupenda a mis 41 años, tengo ya una experiencia...", afirmó la quiromasajista.
Y añadió que "vengo al programa a busca a un hombre que me haga vibrar desde el minuto uno y *el único requisito que debe de poseer es que no la tenga pequeña*”.
Al escucharla, el presentador quiso saber su concepto de "pequeñita". *Entre risas, la comensal le contestó que el pene de su pareja debía medir, mínimo, "20 centímetros"*.
Sorprendido, Sobera le comentó a Matías Roure, el barman del programa, en tono de broma: *"Si no te importa, me tengo que ir ahora al psicólogo. Vuelvo dentro de un rato..."*.
"Tengo que ser tajante, *no me vale que sea cariñoso, amable, inteligente o educado si la tiene pequeña*. Pues no, quiero disfrutar los años que me quedan. A mí me gustan que la tengan grande", aseguró Eileen.
Su cita fue *David*, que afirmó en su presentación que *"es fácil encontrar gente que quiera follar, lo difícil es encontrar el amor, pero es posible"*. Al verle, la quiromasajista señaló: "No me gusta que tengan pelo en ningún sitio, pero en la cabeza sí".






Eileen y David, en 'First dates'.MEDIASET

El madrileño tampoco estaba muy conforme con la elección de pareja de _First dates_: *"Hubiera preferido una mujer más baja, más delgada, más deportista, un poquito más joven y un poquito más sin hijos (Eileen tenía dos)"*.
Durante la cena, la comensal llegó a dudar de la orientación sexual de David: *"A mí, de entrada, me parece gay, para mí que le molan más los chicos que las chicas"*.
Él le contestó que *"soy heterosexual porque lo he comprobado, con 20 años o así quise comprobar cómo reaccionaban mis hormonas"*, pero Eileen volvió a su tema estrella de la velada: "Es que él la tiene pequeña".
Al final, *la cita acabó sin una segunda oportunidad para ninguno*, ya que ella señaló que "me ha dado la sensación que te gustan más los chicos". Mientras que él le contestó que se equivocaba, pero que no quería volver a quedar.






David y Eileen, en 'First dates'.MEDIASET


----------



## Abc123CBA (29 Jun 2022)

Son tal para cual.


----------



## #SrLobo (29 Jun 2022)

al final esto va a ser como en El diario de Patricia que pillaban actores


----------



## TomásPlatz (29 Jun 2022)

ES PATETICO TODO.


----------



## El Juani (29 Jun 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> al final esto va a ser como en El diario de Patricia que pillaban actores



Tengo una amiga y otro amigo que han ido y dicen que no. Lo que sí es que en el montaje del programa, van cortando y editando así les da la gana. Como cuando al final dicen si quieren una 2ª cita. Antes hablan con ellos y parece que les encamina a decir sí o no dependiendo de la situación. 

Lo que no sé es si ahora el desmadre es tal que se han montado ya una serie tipo nesflix total en torno a esta mierdaca.


----------



## daniguzmán (29 Jun 2022)

Mulata cuarterona, vieja, enmurada, con hijos, en plural, mandíbula prominente, barriga abundante, ínfulas de sílfide jovencita, conversación frívola y superficial.

Un caramelito, vaya, se la deben de rifar en todas partes.


----------



## #SrLobo (29 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Tengo una amiga y otro amigo que han ido y dicen que no. Lo que sí es que en el montaje del programa, van cortando y editando así les da la gana. Como cuando al final dicen si quieren una 2ª cita. Antes hablan con ellos y parece que les encamina a decir sí o no dependiendo de la situación.
> 
> Lo que no sé es si ahora el desmadre es tal que se han montado ya una serie tipo nesflix total en torno a esta mierdaca.



onviamente no en todos los casos, pero estos tan llamativos que rozan lo absurdo e irreal es para que se hable del puto programa


----------



## Ancient Warrior (29 Jun 2022)

Todavía no se entera de que esto es TV ...en serio siguen citando este teatro ?


----------



## Roshi (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Wasi (29 Jun 2022)

Eso ya está guionizado hasta el vómito, no seáis parguelas


----------



## Kartoffeln (29 Jun 2022)

quiromasajista...

Dentro de poco en la web de Torbe


----------



## El guardaespaldas (29 Jun 2022)

Sigo pensando que es un programa para destruir la sociedad española y, especialmente, a los hombres, para humillarlos. 

Hace años que no lo veo, pero por las referencias que ponéis, va de mal en peor


----------



## murti-bing (29 Jun 2022)

Esto no merece la pena verlo ni para medir el estado de derroición de la sociedad. No pierdan el tiempo amegos, que la vida es muy corta.


----------



## Visilleras (29 Jun 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Mulata cuarterona, vieja, enmurada, con hijos, en plural, mandíbula prominente, barriga abundante, ínfulas de sílfide jovencita, conversación frívola y superficial.
> 
> Un caramelito, vaya, se la deben de* rifar en todas partes*.




Rifar no, pero pretendientes seguro que no le faltan.
Ese y no otro es el problema de España.

Mientras que el hombre del montón tiene que cuidarse, ser educado, tener un trabajo decente, ahorros, coche, vestir medianamente bien, y hacer 20.000 cosas, una pedorra típica no tiene que hacer nada en especial: Basta con que no mastique con la boca llena, y no se tire pedos en la cara de los tíos.

Y muchas, aun haciendo eso y siendo auténticas gañanas, tendrán SIEMPRE más posibilidades de encontrar pareja que los hombres del montón.

¿Por qué?
Pues porque el hombre es AMAESTRADO para agradar y que su centro del universo sea la mujer
(Esto a nivel biológico es muy, digamos "adecuado", pero a día de hoy es un error, y más si el "objeto de los desvelos" del hombre es poco menos que una mentecata con menos luces que una cueva, y menos bondad que un congreso de mafiosos sicilianos)

Cualquiera que piense con detenimiento y calma sobre el proceso, lo ve muy claro.
Pero claro, darse cuenta del ENGAÑO no es algo ni mucho menos AGRADABLE.

"Es que a las mujeres se nos exige muchiiiiiisssiiimooooo, tenemos que ser educadas, ingeniosas, proponer planes, tomar la iniciativaaa"

Es EXACTAMENTE, *AL REVÉS*

"Es que los hombres sólo os preocupáis de vosotros mismos. Sois unos egoistas, preferís estar con los amigotes poniendo a parir a Menganita y Fulanita antes que tener una relación sana y sincera con las mujeres!!"

Es EXACTAMENTE, *AL REVÉS*

"Es que los hombres no os preocupáis por las mujeres y siempre estáis hablando de fútbol y de las mismas cosas de gañanes. ¡Todos los hombres sois iguales!"

Si, también es EXACTAMENTE, *AL REVÉS*... y sin duda es una de las mayores "verdades" que hay.
Y mi favorita.
Porque ¿Qué hombre no ha visto como sus contemporáneas huían de la molicie de la estupidez y de la zafiedad, recreándose con la música de Vivaldi, hablando cada dos por tres de la obra de Dreyer, de las opiniones políticas de Konrad Adenauer, de como programar un Arduino, o del conflicto Turco-Chipriota?

Resumiendo: Las mujeres NO son seres de luz. Ni los hombres, ni los butaneros, ni los medio-pensionistas, ni los conductores de autobus. Y esta mierda de programa de televisión, lo muestra sin ambages.
Evidentemente la INTENCIÓN del programa no es que os deis cuenta de esto y busquéis relaciones sanas, si no que os toméis las cosas como si estuvieseis en 4 de la ESO, desistiendo de buscar mujeres cábales con las que formar una familia, o cambiándoos de acera.


Y termino señalando lo que ya se ha dicho aquí muchas veces

¿Imaginais el escándalo que se hubiese montado si en vez de una pedorra que dice odiar los penes pequeños hubiesen puesto a un hombre que dice que no ne gustan las polifolladas y que, su potencial pareja tiene que tener, como mínimo, unas medidas perfectas de 90-60-90?


Las cosas (los inputs, más bien) van siempre en UN SOLO SENTIDO, y si continuáis con el "jijijijij" y tragando y aplaudiendo y TOLERANDO que os meen en la cara, seguirá pasando lo mismo.


_"Uyyyyy pero qué machistaaaaaaaaaaa, ¿Pero como puedes decir eso??? menudo nanzi!! pretende que los hombresss ataquen a las mujeres!!! Intoleranteeee!!! Criminalllll!!!"_

Lo que digo (nunca insisto demasiado en ello) es que NO PODEMOS JUGAR CON LAS MISMAS REGLAS si una parte de los participantes en el "juego de la vida" tiene tal ventaja y aun encima se dedica, SISTEMATICAMENTE, a darle una patada al contrincante, para luego, aun encima, ir a llorarle al árbitro. Si usted no lo entiende, estimada pedorra que ha llegado a estas líneas por cualquier carambola del destino, se lo explicaré en términos económicos:

NO ES POSIBLE EL LIBRE MERCADO CUANDO UNA DE LAS PARTES RECIBE *SIEMPRE* DINERO GRATIS


"_Uyyy, se te ve muy resentidooooo, seguro que no follasssss, jijijijijjijijji"_

Que no falte el argumento estrella, ese que haría palidecer a Hegel, a Kant, y hasta al maestro armero.
Pero ojo que si alguien osa decir "Fulanita es una frustrada misándrica que odia a los hombres porque no folla" ya se arma la de San Quintín.


¿No os dáis cuenta de la criminal contradicción que supone toda esta estrategia?
Este tipo de contenidos, como el 90% de lo que vemos en televisión, y redes sociales, está destinado a crear DESMORALIZACIÓN Y FRUSTRACIÓN.

DE la misma forma que ni tu cerebro ni tu cuerpo NECESITAN (de verdad) ALCOHOL, TABACO, o DROGAS todos los días para poder vivir y no estirar la pata, nuestros 

CEREBROS
Y NUESTROS
CUERPOS

No necesitan consumir TODOS LOS DÍAS basura sensorial y audiovisual en forma de programas como este, series, o propaganda de mierda que está (repito) DISEÑADA PARA JODERTE Y QUE TE HAGAS ESCLAVO.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (29 Jun 2022)

@QuiqueCamoiras nueva puta derroyed lista para sentencia necesitamos su detector de putas AMIGO


----------



## todoayen (29 Jun 2022)

Vaya cara de maromo tiene la moza.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (29 Jun 2022)

Nono 40 mejor que digo 50


----------



## Covaleda (29 Jun 2022)

La rusa esta al menos fue sincera, algo es algo:








Una soltera siembra la polémica en 'First Dates' al comentar sin tapujos qué busca en un hombre


Regina, una rusa afincada en Valencia, acudió al programa de citas deseando conocer a un hombre español




www.abc.es




_Antes de encontrarse con *Rubén,* detallaba sin cortarse lo que le pide a su media naranja, para estupor de los espectadores. «Me importa mucho la condición económica. Tienen que ganar bien para vivir bien»._


----------



## Espartano27 (29 Jun 2022)

jojojojo españorda agitanada con pelo coño y 2 larvas pidiendo macho alfa con 20cm, la puta burbuja del coño esta mas inflada que la inmobiliaria, Putin tira una puta bomba h


----------



## eltonelero (29 Jun 2022)

Abc123CBA dijo:


> Son tal para cual.



No, el tio tiene aspiraciones realistas. 
La tia descarta al 99'9% de los tios aunque algunos sean modelos millonarios


----------



## PEPEYE (29 Jun 2022)

41 años,estoy estupenda, con experiencia,hijos y cada vez mas exigenjte con los hombres...y minimo 20 cm
Se la van a rifar


----------



## poppom (29 Jun 2022)

Este programa tiene bien calados a los borregos y sabe cómo generar polémica además de adoctrinar


----------



## Bogdanoff (29 Jun 2022)

> "*Soy brava, guerrera y muy echada para delante en todo*.



Traducción: soy una petarda insoportable.


----------



## Berrón (29 Jun 2022)

Que la tenga más grande que la suya, vamos


----------



## Segismunda (29 Jun 2022)

¿Y cómo averiguó que la tenía pequeña?

Aunque me llama más la atención que él pusiese a prueba sus hormonas con 20 años. Si es que sois todos medio maricones, en eso no se equivoca la pancha.


----------



## gromenauer (29 Jun 2022)

Me recuerda la prima de una, que segun me contaba su familiar, estaba obsesionada con querer un tio con polla "monstruosa" . Hasta tal punto de tirarse a alguno bien dotao, pero claro no llegar a la monstruosidad polla caballo, y quedarse decepcionada.

Lo mejor de todo es que es una tipa que aun siendo atractiva, esta rozando los cuarenta y ni se ha dado cuenta que su valor va a la baja. Con pajaros en la cabeza de conseguir su principe azul polla caballo y adinerao, que son sus requisitos.

Es que hay que ser tonta del culo para no ver que los posibles candidatos a principito, tengan money, manguera de bombero o las dos cosas, antes se va a por una chortina, no por una puta casi cuarentona que ya ha empezado su deorricion fisica.... Y ademas, la deorricion mental que ya viene de serie


----------



## Komanche O_o (29 Jun 2022)

Chica lista, sin duda. 

Cuánto niñosrrrrrrata Incel con la polla pequeña rrrrrrrrrabiando por alusiones....


----------



## Dj Puesto (29 Jun 2022)

Si su único requisito es que quiere un buen pollón pues vale, habrá que ver si los bien dotados aceptan a una tía que no tiene nada del otro mundo que ofrecer, pero eso ya es otro tema. El problema es que no se conforma solo con eso, y además sus comentarios sucesivos de lo más desafortunados.

En definitiva, otra puta más. No sé muy bien cual es el objetivo real del programa pero parece que es promover la misoginia.


----------



## magufone (29 Jun 2022)

"soy heterosexual porque lo he comprobado"???????????
Y estos son la OTAN???? Ay mi madre...
La tia, una FEA. Que no se le olvide cuando se ponga a exigir. Aunque no le faltarán _amegos_, eso si, pa follar solo...


----------



## Abc123CBA (29 Jun 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> No, el tio tiene aspiraciones realistas.
> La tia descarta al 99'9% de los tios aunque algunos sean modelos millonarios



La tía está algo más exigente pero el tío no sé si se pone así para dar por culo o porque es así, los de first dates los han emparejado a propósito.


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Jun 2022)

Esas son de las que hay que huir como alma que lleva el diablo.


----------



## DDT (30 Jun 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Eso ya está guionizado hasta el vómito, no seáis parguelas



Que no, que no. Que conozco ya a tres que han ido. A dos personalmente. Que la gente está muy mal de la azotea. Una era la hermana de un amigo. Le llamamos para decirle pon la tele que está saliendo tu hermana en First Dates, el no tenía ni idea.


----------



## Von Riné (30 Jun 2022)

Porque publicáis tantas noticias sobre esa mierda de programa?


----------



## DDT (30 Jun 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> Porque publicáis tantas noticias sobre esa mierda de programa?



Hombre, porque es un retrato sociológico de primera mano del nivelazo de nuestros conciudadanos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Jun 2022)

¿Es sudamericana?


----------



## skinnyemail (30 Jun 2022)

Un CSI en páginas de putas y sacamos de donde es.


----------



## Burrocracia (30 Jun 2022)

El nombre del programa es el principal problema y nadie parece darse cuenta


----------



## Apolodoro (30 Jun 2022)

Qué país, joder. Es que no hay por dónde cogerlo, me cago en la puta.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Jun 2022)

no me van las negras.
las quiere grandes como los de su especie 

pues ya sabe.
camino a Africa.


----------



## Murnau (30 Jun 2022)

El guardaespaldas dijo:


> Sigo pensando que es un programa para destruir la sociedad española y, especialmente, a los hombres, para humillarlos.
> 
> Hace años que no lo veo, pero por las referencias que ponéis, va de mal en peor



Estoo, ¿pero es que antes lo veías? ¿Años, cuánto llevan emitiendo esa mierda? Para mi que era reciente.

Joder, este país está acabadísimo.


----------



## Abrojo (30 Jun 2022)

¿y a esta alhaja en qué videos de pornhub la puedo encontrar?


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Jun 2022)

La simia al nacer se llamaba Ricardo.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Jun 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Hombre, porque es un retrato sociológico de primera mano del nivelazo de nuestros conciudadanos.



creo que exageras
mas bien es en lo que nos quieren convertir

son actores
y esos programas estan intencionados a plasmar esa basura en nuestras mentes.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (30 Jun 2022)

Ignorando hilo de mierda y op de mierda, esto parece el Hola


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jun 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> ES PATETICO TODO.




- las vaginas son así para que salgan bebés cabezones no para que entren pollas enormes .
Son parecidas en todas las hembras puesto que tienen la misma función : que puedan salir las crías .
Si bien es cierto que la vagina de una mujer estéril es igual que el ano de un señor : agujeros del cuerpo que los occidentales usan para drogarse. 

- si el tamaño del pene tuviese importancia para el amor o el placer no existirían las lesbianas o la inmensa mayoría de las parejas fracasarían ( la media son 13 cm )

- Los gorilas tiene un pene en erección de 3 cm . En reposo ni se le ve . Sin embargo sus hembras no necesitan más. 

- los gatos tienen un pene diminuto y sin embargo son adorados por las mujeres . El amor y la vinculación no tiene nada que ver con el placer . 

- el tamaño del pene es algo circunstancial como el tamaño de la nariz o de las orejas . Desde tiempo inmemorial se consideraba una deformación ridícula 







*Con motivo de un acto de prensa en el Museo de la Magna Grecia, en Calabria, se planteó hace pocas semanas una pregunta recurrente en el mundo del arte griego: ¿Por qué las estatuas clásicas tienen el pene pequeño? La razón de las escasas dimensiones está relacionada con la idea de que un pene grande se vinculaba a lo rústico y a un escaso control de los impulsos y la incapacidad de actuar con moderación. «En la antigua Grecia, un pene pequeño era uF aspecto codiciado por el macho alfa», explicó el experto en antigüedad clásica, Andrew Lear, profesor en Harward, Columbia y New York University a la web Quartz.*
_*


Príapo, el dios que fue maldecido por los pecados de su madre


*_
*Los falos grandes eran motivo de burla entre las clases altas y los artistas del periodo. «Ciegos humanos, semejantes a la hoja ligera, impotentes criaturas hechas de barro deleznable, míseros mortales que, privados de alas, pasáis vuestras vida fugaz como vanas, sombras o ensueños misteriosos», se burla de los cuerpos desproporcionados Aristófanes, autor de obras de teatro, en una de sus obras. No obstante, en otros grupos sociales, sobre todo en las regiones rurales, se destilaba la adoración a un dios grotesco de un enorme falo: Príapo, el dios que fue maldecido por los pecados de su madre.

A causa de los celos de Hera, Príapo fue condenado a tener su falo siempre en erección y, lo que es más grave para el dios del instinto sexual, a no poder reproducirse (otras versiones dicen que su maldición era a no ser amado por ninguna mujer). *


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Jun 2022)

20 cm, como la que gastaba el maromo mulato antes de operarse?


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jun 2022)

First Dates es un espacio aleccionador de la ideología satánica dominante .

Este programa sería imposible de emitir en la mayor parte del mundo .

Lo más interesante es que en esos países donde sería impensable todo lo que ahí se cuenta...

NO HA HABIDO CORONAVIRUS.


----------



## Agosto (30 Jun 2022)

Está tía lo que quiere es un mulo que le regale flores. Lo que ofrece ya lo ha dicho o con tener vagina ya vale?


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (30 Jun 2022)

Si viene un parado con 20 cm, sin dinero ni coche, lo aceptará en casa y lo mantendrá, ¿no?.


----------



## afortunada (30 Jun 2022)

Ridículo, lo único que demuestra ella es que no sabe nada sobre sexualidad femenina


----------



## Akira. (30 Jun 2022)

Venga ya, canta mucho esto. Tienen que ser actores pagados para crear audiencia con sus tonterías.
Lo peor es que dejo espacio para la duda llegada a estas alturas.


----------



## kicorv (30 Jun 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> ES PATETICO TODO.



Cuando estás en el gym 24/7 o “eres alto, que fundamental y sentido lógico de la belleza y el placer es ser alto”, pero te mide 12cm.


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Jun 2022)

Tenerla grande te da un subidón de autoestima que ni tres pollos de farlopa.


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Aunque estoy estupenda a mis 41 años, tengo ya una experiencia...



A puntito de muro, con el coño convertido en un hangar para zepelines y dos larvas en la mochila, seguramente de padres diferentes y color tirando a oscuro. No toco un bicho así ni con un palo atado a otro palo y movido a distancia por un brazo robótico.


----------



## chainsaw man (30 Jun 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> al final esto va a ser como en El diario de Patricia que pillaban actores



No les hacen falta actores, hace años vi yo a uno de mi instituto, a uno que le compre 3 juegos de psx por 30 euros y le revendi 1 que se arrepintio de vendermelo por 20 euros, vamos era el mas tonto del instituto...


----------



## visaman (30 Jun 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Mulata cuarterona, vieja, enmurada, con hijos, en plural, mandíbula prominente, barriga abundante, ínfulas de sílfide jovencita, conversación frívola y superficial.
> 
> Un caramelito, vaya, se la deben de rifar en todas partes.



no es cuarterona esta entre loba y cambuja


----------



## Euron G. (30 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La razón de las escasas dimensiones está relacionada con la idea de que un pene grande se vinculaba a lo rústico y a un escaso control de los impulsos y la incapacidad de actuar con moderación. «En la antigua Grecia, un pene pequeño era uF aspecto codiciado por el macho alfa»




       

Ahora todos deseando tener micropenes. Sois increíbles, joder.


----------



## Poseidón (30 Jun 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> al final esto va a ser como en El diario de Patricia que pillaban actores



Tienes un post en guarderia. Son actores.


----------



## Nagare1999 (30 Jun 2022)

Pero que puta obsesión tenéis con la puta tele...


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Jun 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Ahora todos deseando tener micropenes. Sois increíbles, joder.



Simplemente es una infantilidad absurda que no tiene ningún mérito para el desempeño de la vida y la felicidad de una persona.

Han focalizado la identidad de los españoles en cuestiones animales que siempre han sido denostadas en todas las civilizaciones.

No solo se perseguía legalmente a las personas ansiosas por el sexo, sino que se consideraba una ridiculez y un problema mental.

Además de ser un pecado capital la lujuria


----------



## Euron G. (30 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No solo se perseguía legalmente a las personas ansiosas por el sexo, sino que se consideraba una ridiculez y un problema mental.



En esto estoy de acuerdo, y en España es un problema enorme debido a la concentración de bonobos iletrados y mujeres hipersexualizadas.


----------



## kikoseis (30 Jun 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Tengo una amiga y otro amigo que han ido y dicen que no. Lo que sí es que en el montaje del programa, van cortando y editando así les da la gana. Como cuando al final dicen si quieren una 2ª cita. Antes hablan con ellos y parece que les encamina a decir sí o no dependiendo de la situación.
> 
> Lo que no sé es si ahora el desmadre es tal que se han montado ya una serie tipo nesflix total en torno a esta mierdaca.



A ver, no van a meter todos actores.
De vez en cuando meten alguno con estos temas esperpénticos para llamar la atención.

Y cuando van allí, no van andar diciéndoles a los demás que son actores, es absurdo que se vayan delatando. Van a lo suyo, a cobrar.


----------



## vic252525 (30 Jun 2022)

solo 20?
un pepino largo cuesta 2 euros en la fruteria ale a gosal!!


----------



## Elbrujo (30 Jun 2022)

Quiere un negga


----------



## jefe de la oposición (30 Jun 2022)

y aquí en burbuja derroidos nuncafollistas doriteros exigen sus chortinas del este pizpis y gostosas

¿cual es el problema?


----------



## Eudoxo (30 Jun 2022)

Esa mujer es ecoria por las grandes exigencias que pide para la mierda que ofrece. Y en cuanto al tamaño no hay problema, que le metan el puño por el orto y luego habran la mano.


----------



## Topacio (30 Jun 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> al final esto va a ser como en El diario de Patricia que pillaban actores



El diario le da mil vueltas a esta mierda... Y eso que era otra mierda


----------



## Le Truhan (30 Jun 2022)

Os imaginais que un hombre dijera quiero una mujer con una cara de no oler mierda, unas buenas tetas y joven para preñarla......... lo echan del país.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Jun 2022)

Pues nada... joder por pedir que no quede... que calce 20 cm, chalet en propiedad en buena zona y 60K € al año... porque su coño lo vale!


----------



## magufone (30 Jun 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Que no, que no. Que conozco ya a tres que han ido. A dos personalmente. Que la gente está muy mal de la azotea. Una era la hermana de un amigo. Le llamamos para decirle pon la tele que está saliendo tu hermana en First Dates, el no tenía ni idea.



yo conozco a un tio que fue; si que es verdad que cortan y pegan, pero al parecer por aquel entonces no estaba guionizado. A saber ahora.


----------



## racalmatt (30 Jun 2022)

First Dates debería cambiar el nombre a Freak Dates.
Me recuerda a la carpa de las rarezas de los circos....


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (30 Jun 2022)

Las pollas grandes se las comen con los ojos, pero luego por lo general las sufren cuando las tienen dentro. Que se piensan los pichacortas que con una polla enorme serían los mejores folladores del planeta, pero seguramente disfruten más y les dejen hacer más con sus lapiceritos que con un buen trabuco.


----------



## Mongolo471 (30 Jun 2022)

Debe de tener el coño, como la entrada de una boca de metro.


----------



## maxkuiper (30 Jun 2022)

Lo mejor de cada casa.


----------



## Chortina Premium (30 Jun 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Un CSI en páginas de putas y sacamos de donde es.



A mi me ha parecido prostituta o ex


----------



## Pato Sentado (30 Jun 2022)

Si pide ese tamaño una de 2: o habla sin saber y no lo ha probado nunca, o tiene más mili que Cascorro, mi voto para la primera. Cuando se viera con 20cm de carne delante de la cara empezaría a buscar excusas y subterfugios.


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Jun 2022)

Increíble que sean tan zorras en público, le da igual todo menos el tamaño de la polla cuando es sabido que el coño se adapta, que no necesita un burbujarra con 30cm reglamentarios Iara ser feliz.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## joser_jr (30 Jun 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> al final esto va a ser como en El diario de Patricia que pillaban actores



No creo que les haga falta. Hay gente de sobra que va allí actuando gratis (no es su personalidad real) para salir en la tele.


----------



## joser_jr (30 Jun 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Si pide ese tamaño una de 2: o habla sin saber y no lo ha probado nunca, o tiene más mili que Cascorro, mi voto para la primera. Cuando se viera con 20cm de carne delante de la cara empezaría a buscar excusas y subterfugios.



20 tampoco es tanto. La mayoría de las mujeres saben manejarlo sin problemas (aunque no todas).

25 o 30 ya sería otra cosa.........


----------



## computer_malfuction (30 Jun 2022)

Esto es lo que quiere, pero no se atreve a decirlo.


----------



## gdr100 (30 Jun 2022)

En vez de a first dates esa bruja debería darse una vuelta por este foro.

Aquí todos gastamos los 30 cm. reglamentarios, y seguramente haya algún forero con parafilias raras que se la cepille.


----------



## El Fenomeno (30 Jun 2022)

Es increible que sigais dandole bola a esta serie guionizada, la verdad es que cada semana sacan una nueva parida para que no se deje de hablar de ella. Seguro que llevarian a Brad Pitt y lo humillaria un tonel diciendole que a él le sobra grasa.


----------



## aron01 (30 Jun 2022)

No quiero una mujer fea, como mínimo guapa.


----------



## Bloperas (30 Jun 2022)

Pero quién ve esta mierda? Eso está todo montado como dicen por ahí para la destrucción del hombre 

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esBlackpill.com (30 Jun 2022)

Una polla de 20 es literalmente de lo más grande que hay, lo que pasa dos cosas:

Los hombre se inventan cuanto le mide, y se infla la media increíblemente, todos fantasma y a todos haciendo como que 20 cm es normal, cuando NO es normal. Pero claro a todos le mide 23cm y con toda seguridad lo dicen. Luego las medias sale que 14 cm. Como curiosidad unos querían comprobar que somos unos fantasmas y daban 10.000€ a quien probará que tiene un polla de 23 cm. El premio, años después ahí sigue.

Las mujeres son aún más retrasadas y no tienen ni puta idea de la relación entre lo que ven y los cm. No se ponen a medir nada y las retrasadas se creen los que les dice su pareja, que obviamente va inflando.


----------



## Max Kraven (30 Jun 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Mulata cuarterona, vieja, enmurada, con hijos, en plural, mandíbula prominente, barriga abundante, ínfulas de sílfide jovencita, conversación frívola y superficial.
> 
> Un caramelito, vaya, se la deben de rifar en todas partes.



Y con lo "manío" que debe tener el chocho normal lo que pide.


----------



## racalmatt (30 Jun 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Las pollas grandes se las comen con los ojos, pero luego por lo general las sufren cuando las tienen dentro. Que se piensan los pichacortas que con una polla enorme serían los mejores folladores del planeta, pero seguramente disfruten más y les dejen hacer más con sus lapiceritos que con un buen trabuco.



Recuerdo lo que me comentó una vez un colega del trabajo. La tenía grandota, tanto que a la mujer le dolía... llegaron incluso a consultarlo con médicos por si se podía hacer algo (no sé con qué resultado). El caso es que él no podía "empotrar" con ganas, y ella estaba jodida por que le dolía con lo poco que metía...

Obviamente por otra parte, también existen las "size queens", que acomodan la trompa de un elefante, y sin ese "llenado" no están satisfechas...

Siempre hay un roto para un descosido


----------



## ardidas_esp (30 Jun 2022)

Yo sali en uno de los primeros programas, el cuarto para ser exactos, no quiero dar muchos detalles, pero me toco con una chica rubia con bastantes tatuajes y con gafas de pasta,
Y como experiencia esta genial
Pero como todo programa esta preparado, eso fue una desilusión para mi, como comentarios lo detallo un poco más:

Esta preparado, es decir, todo, desde el comienzo, incluyendo la comida, pensaba que la harian alli pero no, se nota que es un catering entregado el dia antes y recalentado

esperando casi dos horas antes del rodaje, durante las cuales y aunque ya has pasado un casting aparece una realizadora y te sigue haciendo preguntas de todo tipo sin venir a cuento, que me hizo ponerme tenso
-Hay actores y hay gente ilusa como yo que confia y también lo estaban pasando mal al ver que todo era un engaño, eso si, los actores con los que coincidi eran majisimos y de vez en cuando salgo de fiesta con uno, me dijo que solo cobrabán 50€ pero que asi "hacian curriculum" para el book
Lo mas subrealista llega durante el rodaje Carlos Sobera en la tele parece majo pero en persona es un patán que va enzarpado de continuo, no para de hacer comentarios ofensivos que el considera "broma" para romper el hielo pero dan ganas de partirle la cara, no para de dar voces a todo el equipo siempre con un "OstiaaAA putAaa" al comienzo o final de cada frase llegando a lanzar un vaso, a otro chico que se quedaba bloqueado, recriminandole tener sangre de horchata

-El camarero y camarera si que estan liados y se nota, cuando yo estaba ella salia del baño de chicas colocandose el vestido y a los dos minutos tambien del baño de chicas salio el

-La chica con la que cene, te obligan a decir y contestar lo que ellos dicen pero entre pausa y pausa hubo feeling y queria tema, pero la dirección dijo que tenia que rechazarla y asi fue, ella se lo tomo en serio y no me hablo más, me dijo que deberia haber seguido mi corazon y que es triste jugar con las personas aunque sea la televisión

Luego en el hotel donde nos alojan a todos corrió la cocaina y la barra libre como si mañana se acabase el mundo, supongo que al ser gente de fuera se nota que quiere aprovechar, ahi ya si que me lie del todo, la que era lesbiana en el programa me tiro ficha, el que se llevo al pibon en el programa se subió con dos tios a la habitación , repito tios!,
y yo aparecí con la lesbiana y otra mujer tambien del mismo programa de 54 años en la habitación
y bueno una noche genial de sexo
lo malo fue que al dejar la habitación mas allá de las 12 la cadena no quiso hacerse cargo, y la pagué yo mismo, 87€ del ala y 36€ de minibar, lo jodido no fue eso, si no que el viaje de vuelta perdí el avión también y mas de lo mismo, que si, que ellos pagaban la cancelación pero si queria volver me lo pagaba yo, asi que a lo tonto otro dia mas de hotel y 145€ de vuelo a mayores
Polvos caros los mios y te sientes como un juguete roto de la televisión

Lo unico mejorable de todo esto es que fuese verdad, porque me lo he inventado todo y mi vida es aburrida


----------



## River in the street (30 Jun 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Mulata cuarterona, vieja, enmurada, con hijos, en plural, mandíbula prominente, barriga abundante, ínfulas de sílfide jovencita, conversación frívola y superficial.
> 
> Un caramelito, vaya, se la deben de rifar en todas partes.



Y quiromasajista, vamos con cuenta en pasion.com


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (30 Jun 2022)

¿Qué española? Si se parece a Pocahontas. Más pancha imposible. Parece la india María


----------



## propellerman (30 Jun 2022)

Rabo de 20 cm lo tienen cuatro y la media es de 16cm; además un tío que tenga rabaco y potencia para empotrar si no está viejuno ni derroido o no es un cuerpoescombro va a tener cosas mejores a su alcance que una pancha metida en años y con hijos de un matrimonio anterior .

Se podría pensar que está guionizado todo porque no se puede ser tan gilipollas, pero joyitas cómo esta pidiendo el maná a cambio de aportar una mierda las tienes para dar y tomar


Enviado desde mi M2101K7AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Calahan (30 Jun 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Las pollas grandes se las comen con los ojos, pero luego por lo general las sufren cuando las tienen dentro. Que se piensan los pichacortas que con una polla enorme serían los mejores folladores del planeta, pero seguramente disfruten más y les dejen hacer más con sus lapiceritos que con un buen trabuco.



Les mola el dolor con el placer.


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Jun 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Las pollas grandes se las comen con los ojos, pero luego por lo general las sufren cuando las tienen dentro. Que se piensan los pichacortas que con una polla enorme serían los mejores folladores del planeta, pero seguramente disfruten más y les dejen hacer más con sus lapiceritos que con un buen trabuco.



Exacto, muchas hasta se asustan y empiezan a decir que con cuidado, a otras hasta les duele . La vagina es adaptable y no necesita pollones de burbujarra 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## HUROGÁN (30 Jun 2022)

Esa exigencia implica un acto de sinceridad por su parte, el de declarar lo inviable de que su dilatado coño... cual campana de Huesca suene con ningún badajo inferior a tales dimensiones, y si no suena no hay música.
Tiene ella pintas de haber sido negreada, por lo que se le habrá transferido a su producción bioquímica ese particular olor que ya se las queda de por vida, y de poco agrado para muchos.


----------



## Cleonte (30 Jun 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Esa exigencia implica un acto de sinceridad por su parte, el de declarar lo inviable de que su dilatado coño... cual campana de Huesca suene con ningún badajo inferior a tales dimensiones, y si no suena no hay música.
> Tiene ella pintas de haber sido negreada, por lo que se le habrá transferido a su producción bioquímica ese particular olor que ya se las queda de por vida, y de poco agrado para muchos.



Pero si es mulata o medio mulata, ya nació con ello.


----------



## HUROGÁN (30 Jun 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> Pero si es mulata o medio mulata, ya nació con ello.



Ese es otro caso, la fornicacion de una oveja por un cabrón, genera en ella un olor que hace que los carneros ya no la monten, por ya haber sido contaminada permanentemente por otra especie.


----------

